# US Forest Service dvd, how to build a mt bike trail.



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

anybody seen it and care to review? I think it is free. I filled out a form and no money was asked for. Just wondering if anybody has seen it. lots of interesting other stuff on the order form too.

got an email from the National Park service with this description:
Mountain Bike DVD Available: The US Forest
> Service just released a DVD
> called "Building Mountain Bike Trails: Sustainable
> Singletrack". It will be
> available through FHWA RTP Trails Publications Order
> form: see
> www.fhwa.dot.gov/environment/rectrails/trailpub.htm,
> hopefully posted by
> August 17th).


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

cjohnson said:


> anybody seen it and care to review? I think it is free. I filled out a form and no money was asked for. Just wondering if anybody has seen it. lots of interesting other stuff on the order form too.


Thanks for the link. I just ordered it. I'm wondering what sustainable methods they advocate using.

I have the one on building in wet environments. It has good info. I've seen their older trail building pub and cringed at some of the methods. One of our local clubs (not mountain biking) still uses old FS methods.

D


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks for the link. I just ordered several publications from there. Finally a (small) return for my tax dollars.


----------



## imbawebguy (May 6, 2004)

I saw an early production version back in December. If you've been building trail for some amount of time or have read the IMBA books then there will probably be nothing new in this. I recall it is geared as a intro. Our thoughts were you could run it before you did a trail building school to establish what you were going to go over in the school. Get folks motivated and see the big picture.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks for the link, ordered some material.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

I just got a letter in the mail today telling me that the pubs I ordered are out of stock.

D


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

dburatti said:


> I just got a letter in the mail today telling me that the pubs I ordered are out of stock.
> 
> D


Same here, and a list of other government places to try and get the same ones. I don't think any business in the private sector would do that. They'd simply arrange for a transfer from another supplier, not tell the customer to go fish.


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*Got my copy, it is good*

it really follows the imba book well. it will be a good tool in conveying to land managers what it is we do. it will be a good tool to convey in a concise way what it is we do to volunteers.

They do a good job of showing riders in a positive light. wide variety of ages shown, mixed use shown, some challenge shown. good job. ( I didn't get mine through the web site i posted, I pulled some string and got if through the NPS).


----------



## drumbum (Oct 8, 2004)

Yep, I got my copy in the mail last week too. It seems like it would be a good thing to show to new volunteers or people that don't understand mountain biking past "extreme hardcore hucking."


----------



## mergs (Feb 14, 2004)

Nice. Thanks for posting this....

If the contact compares at all to what IMBA is putting out then its a good resource. I just ordered a few which I'll pass around to our chapters here in NJ and a land manager here and a land manger there. A free DVD that talks about sustainable trails and mountain biking in a positive light can't be a bad tool to have. Especially in my "neckadawoods".


----------



## mergs (Feb 14, 2004)

cjohnson said:


> anybody seen it and care to review? I think it is free. I filled out a form and no money was asked for. Just wondering if anybody has seen it. lots of interesting other stuff on the order form too.
> 
> got an email from the National Park service with this description:
> Mountain Bike DVD Available: The US Forest
> ...


using Nero, I ripped this DVD into 2 MP4s... one is the intro sequence, about 46 MB which I uploaded to YouTube, and the second one is the full length movie. Its 652MB which is too big for YouTube and CurrentTV. I am still looking for a site that will allow that size file to be hosted, or downloaded from.

Next, I dropped the link to the "intro version" on our website: http://www.jorba.org (its in the far top right side as of now with a link called "order yours today" sending you to the site above. I did this because I kept coming back here to find this link to reorder DVDs for our chapters. Now I can just ask our chapters to go tou our site


----------



## elsievo (Sep 13, 2005)

As others have said, if you've read the IMBA "bible" and have been building trails there really nothing new about trail building. It does have some tips as far as communicating and planning with land managers/owners.

Many sections would be good for and overview in training new trail builders. (Something needed here in Calumet.) Will hope to use it to create some interest in the local high school and possibly new riders and trail builders.

Marc in Calumet, MI
Have Collins Axe will travel


----------



## GregB406 (Dec 19, 2005)

*got mine*

Thanks for starting this thread. I got mine and reviewed it. Took just one beer to get through it. It's quality! It will be an excellent tool for showing to trail work volunteers. Our club should get as many as possible. I thought the narrators voice was a bit too perky though. I commend IMBA and the FS for pioneering this one.


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

@mergs: I can host the files for you if you want on my FTP. I still have 2.5Tb of bandwith and 250Gb available on my domain. Contact me at jerome (a) adsvmq .org

If possible, can you upload the ISO of the DVD also? I've tried to order but they're out of stock and I'd like to get a copy for our needs around here.

Thanks,

Jerome Pelland
ADSVMQ.org president (Quebec bike advocacy group)
IMBA Quebec rep


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

My opinion(s):
While this mostly appears like a good thing, it is a bad thing that the pub is specific to sustainable trails for "mountain bikers." Building sustainable trails is good for all users, not just us, and the FS would have done "one better" if they had just named the pub "Building Sustainable Trails" rather than implying that the methods promoted are specific to mountain bike trails and further implying that without MTB's, modern trail construction methods might not be necessary.
Hopefully, the fact that sustainable trails benefit all users is emphasized in the content, but it should have been clear from the title.
Mike


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Mike Brown said:


> My opinion(s):
> While this mostly appears like a good thing, it is a bad thing that the pub is specific to sustainable trails for "mountain bikers." Building sustainable trails is good for all users, not just us, and the FS would have done "one better" if they had just named the pub "Building Sustainable Trails" rather than implying that the methods promoted are specific to mountain bike trails and further implying that without MTB's, modern trail construction methods might not be necessary.
> Hopefully, the fact that sustainable trails benefit all users is emphasized in the content, but it should have been clear from the title.
> Mike


I can only assume from your post that you haven't viewed the video? Because IMO there is no _"...implying that the methods promoted are specific to mountain bike trails and further implying that without MTB's, modern trail construction methods might not be necessary."_ In fact, the video mentions this type of trail construction is suitable for multiple user groups including hikers and equestrians.

This was a joint effort of IMBA and the USFS. It would be remiss not to mention mountain biking in the title.


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

Simply, we are in friendly disagreement. I'm the mountain biking represenative at trail volunteer meetings for a forest district which receives very high recreational use. Titling a forest service educational resource for modern trail building as being specific to mountain bikes only highlights differences in user groups and reinforces the ideas that many hikers/equestirains have that "their" trails have negatively changed since MTB use began. I am very glad to hear that the video emphasizes multi-use and no, I have not viewed it. But, in that, I am like most people- I do make some judgements based on a title and that is what I wish was different- That it just was titled "Building Sustainable Trails for All Users." That way, judgements based on title could just be avoided altogether. 
Enough rambling.
Mike


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

HypNoTicI've tried to order but they're out of stock and I'd like to get a copy for our needs around here.
Thanks said:


> You might try again. I ordered on January 31st and received mine yesterday - 02/05/07.
> This will be great for our mountain bike club and some of us newer to trail maintenance
> and or building.
> 
> ODN


----------



## KPVSR (Dec 25, 2006)

I am having troubles with the link. Not sure if it the link, the web site or me. I have the IMBA materials so I really don't need the “how to” stuff but I think having something to show the locals that we are working to US Forest Service guidelines would help our efforts immensely. Most folks around here I feel would be more open to US Forest Service Guidelines instead of IMBA guidelines and think somehow we are being more responsible. Gotta play the politics when possible you know.

outdoornut, how did you get in contact with them to get your copy?


----------



## outdoornut (Aug 13, 2005)

KPVSR said:


> outdoornut, how did you get in contact with them to get your copy?


I just clicked on this link http://www.fhwa.dot.gov/environment/rectrails/trailpub.htm
and it opens an order form which I filled out and that was it. It came about a week 
later. I just tried it again and the order form came right up. This DVD would be
good info to show the people you are talking with. It has already been beneficial
here. Hope you get it sorted out.

ODN


----------



## KPVSR (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks, it is working for me today. They must have had problems on their end yesterday.


----------



## Racer of Dogs (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for the link


----------



## KPVSR (Dec 25, 2006)

I recieved the disc and watched it. I think it is a good reference to have if you also have IMBA's book 'Trail Solutions IMBA's Guide To Building Sweet Single Track'. For me it is always good to have the better visual video gives over a book. I am glad I now have both. The DVD basically gives a breif overview of the book. To really know what your doing I would suggest getting both. The book will cost you $35.00 +shipping if not a IMBA member, the DVD is free! I also have the advantage of the IMBA Trail Care Crew coming to my town this weekend to help us out on the beginnings of a new trail. Can't wait to start learning more & getting dirty.


----------

